# Gagging & Dry Heaving



## rebekah1g

Although I haven't actually thrown up, I am constantly gagging and dry heaving in the morning. It's like the drainage settles in my throat and causes me to gag non-stop, to the point of dry heaving. I am thankful that I have a form of m/s because I did not have anything during my last pregnancy (m/c) but this is ridiculous! Am I the only weirdo that just gags and dry heaves? Is this morning sickness even though I'm not really nauseous until after I gag and dry heave over and over?


----------



## rockstar

I had this too from about 7 weeks! I have now just turned 16 weeks and fingers crossed the gagging and nausea has started to ease alot! X


----------



## beccad

Yeah I had this and still do sometimes. I class it as morning sickness! It's utterly vile so you have my sympathies. Cleaning my teeth in the mornings is just traumatic!


----------



## FHLabide

I have only thrown up twice but I have done alot of heaving. Sometimes I wish I would just throw up and then maybe feel better! Actually the feeling has gotten less frequent (but still there sometimes) But weeks 6-8 I was a mess... didn't want to eat, but an empty stomach would make me more sick. Find something that you can handle (crackers, milk, toast, etc) and keep a little something in your tummy is my only advice that seemed to help.

Oh and the smells! I could not even be in the house when my hubby was cooking, or I would be gagging all over the place! Open windows help alot.

Good luck! I have started to feel a bit more "normal" and hopefully you will soon, too!


----------



## jambermush

I had this really bad from about 8 weeks. I'm now 20 weeks and it has subsided a lot, although smells and cold, fresh air still make me gag and heave.

Keep doors shut to keep cooking smells contained, and keep windows open (not easy when it's freezing outside!) If you start gagging, stop whatever you are doing and sit or lie perfectly still - that was the only thing that stopped me gagging enough to hold off dry heaving or actually throwing up.

I also found not eating foods that left tastes in my mouth helped no end. I have had to stop having onion in anything, and certain flavoured crisps are well out. 

It's a horrid, horrid symptom of pregnancy, and because it comes out of nowhere, it can be so embarrassing. But it does get better, or at least a lot more manageable.

:hugs:


----------



## stpierrecog

rebekah1g said:


> Although I haven't actually thrown up, I am constantly gagging and dry heaving in the morning. It's like the drainage settles in my throat and causes me to gag non-stop, to the point of dry heaving. I am thankful that I have a form of m/s because I did not have anything during my last pregnancy (m/c) but this is ridiculous! Am I the only weirdo that just gags and dry heaves? Is this morning sickness even though I'm not really nauseous until after I gag and dry heave over and over?

I have these symptoms, and I also had them about 2 years ago and I was not pregnant but doctors would basically just tell me I must be pregnant and send me home. Very angered by that. I eventally after ignorant doctors who knew nothing, determined myself it was allergies.

I am in Texas and we have above normal temp's and there are some outdoor allergens that are a lot worse due to the higher temp's. I find that if I sleep more upright it is easier. I also find that some foods may actually induce the symptoms, as some of us have basic food allergies and we go on our whole lives never knowing we have them. 

Keeping a log of food and what aggetates you can help you out. Also taking some allergy pills like claritin may help you.

I also do lamaze type breathing to help subside the symptoms, breating properly is something that many take for granted and think they don't need to improve. But it is just as essential as 8 glasses of water a day yet no one talks about it.


----------



## tinytabby

I get this too, on top of nausea and throwing up! It's quite awkward!

I basically retch all the way on my walk to work. I must look insane! Then at work I keep having to turn my back on people to do it! 

Sucking a Polo mint or chewing gum helps to keep it at bay.


----------



## oo_alex_oo

I heave too - it's not nice!


----------



## armywife11

thats how my m/s started!


----------



## DragonTamer

Same here...was getting ready for my drs appt this morning and when the fan blew on me I just started dry heaving, luckily my stomach was empty otherwise I would have made a huge mess...lol


----------



## Charlee

I'm like this every morning so as soon as you wake up, have a drink and some toast, even if you feel sick. I have a coffee as the sugar helps but juice is just as good :)


----------



## ziggi

I'm like this every single morning. It takes will power and courage to get out of bed as the minute I walk into the bathroom I start heaving. Today I puked up bile :cry: which is what happens to me each pregnancy. However, once i've puked in the morning I just feel nauseas all day which isn't that much better!!


----------



## Twister

I've been like this, especially when I brush my teeth omg getting to the back is such a huge challenge at the moment I dread it!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes, I get this before every meal, brushing my teeth, and sometimes taking pills. A couple times it's led to actually throwing up -- definitely makes the nausea instantaneously worse. I agree with everyone else about trying to stay clear of strong food odors and using breathing to calm things down (I hadn't thought about the latter thing explicitly until I read this thread, but I realized I've been doing the same thing naturally). Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

I have the same thing. It happened this morning out of the blue, just before i got to work which was weird. During week 2-3 i drank some milk before bed and that helped.


----------



## Caileana

I'm almost 13 weeks pregnant and have been experiencing this as well(since about 8-10 weeks). It usually occurs after or during eating, and if I start dry heaving during a meal I cannot finish it. Other than meals, it sometimes happens in the morning or just randomly. It's only ever amounted to actually throwing up if something edged it further along, such as a vile thought or site. And I've only ever actually vomited twice, once was just pure bile because it was right when I woke up. 

I don't know if this is something to be concerned about but I have an ultrasound in a few days and plan on asking the doctor then.


----------

